# Clown fish question



## tribal (Feb 6, 2009)

My 2 clown fish sometimes go to the sand and they sem to put some in ther mouth. They dont seem to take it anywhere. Thought maybe it had to do with digestion. What do you think they might be doing? Thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Just natural behavior. Looking for food.


----------

